# Not feeling well



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For the last 2-3 months, I've been waking up about 2-3 times a week spitting up blood. It's really nasty and lasts for about an hour after I get up. No -- I haven't been to the doctor about it, but know that I must go.

My next scan for cancer (6 month scan) is next week and I hope it isn't related.

I will be making an appointment to get with my GP to see what's going on.

A little prayer would be appreciated.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Lynn, Sorry you are going through this! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Lynn, you should go see the doctor asap! I hope it is something that can be taken care of quickly and easily! I will keep you in my prayers. Please keep us updated!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

rayer:rayer: Dear Lord in Heaven we come to you in prayer for Lynn and her health asking that you be her doctor in Jesus name we pray :amen:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That doesn't sound good, Lynn......I wish you would have had this checked out as soon as it started!! :w00t:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh no Lynn, that doesn't sound good 
I hope it's nothing serious and that it can be sorted out quickly and easily xxx :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lynn you need to see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, Lynn. I hope you can get in to see your doctor sooner than next week. Be well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish u well, dear Lynn and will sure keep u in my prayers
Hugs


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lynn you have been through enough. Prayers and fingers crossed it's nothing serious!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

We will keep you in our prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up prayers Lynn. Thanks for asking and including us. Do, please, keep us posted. We will be concerned.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Lynn,

I do hope you can get in to see your doctor and that all will be well.

I'm just hoping that in my case that I didn't wait too long to go see a specialist for my low blood platelet problem. 

I will keep you in my prayers.

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, I need to come get you and take you to the doctors, you can't wait that long, to many things could happen. I love you and don't want anything to happen to you.

Heavenly Father, Thank you Lord for your mercy and love. You know Lynn her thoughts, her heart, her whole body, you made her, she is one of your children, Lord guide the doctors, give them wisdom help them to find what is causing this bleeding. Lynn is so very precious, hold her close give her peace and a calm spirit, thank you Lord for your healing touch. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Please go to a doctor sooner than later. I will be praying for you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lynn, I need to come get you and take you to the doctors, you can't wait that long, to many things could happen. I love you and don't want anything to happen to you.
> 
> Heavenly Father, Thank you Lord for your mercy and love. You know Lynn her thoughts, her heart, her whole body, you made her, she is one of your children, Lord guide the doctors, give them wisdom help them to find what is causing this bleeding. Lynn is so very precious, hold her close give her peace and a calm spirit, thank you Lord for your healing touch. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I agree. Amen.

Lynn...this is not something you should be putting off. Please let us know what your Dr. says.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:goodpost:

DITTO what everyone else has said. Please, please take care of yourself ASAP!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE call your Dr and explain what's going on and let them decide if you need to come in immediately or can wait for scheduled appt. 
We all love you and want you to be well!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, I don't understand why you haven't seen a doctor when you have been spitting up blood for 3-4 months. The only reason why I can think you have delayed seeing the doctor is because you are afraid. That is understandable ... But, as others have said ... You need to see a doctor as soon as possible.

Your have our support and love. And, your precious fluff babies need you. So, please get on the phone and make an appointment with your doctor.

I'm sending you lots of love and hugs, Lynn.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Prayers are being offered up for you Lynn rayer:rayer:rayer:. You really need to see a Dr now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Please picture me standing here shaking my finger at you - get yourself to the doctor right now!!! I hope its nothing but I will feel better if you have seen a doctor. hugs to you!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope all is well... and your feelin better... please update us soon


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Lynn,please call your doctor ASAP. Hope it is not serious.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers from me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynn!! Good grief girl! Are you having night sweats too? Ask for a chest x-ray and a TB skin test ASAP! Keep us posted. Now we are on your tail to get this done! You can't fix it if you don't go and get it checked out!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I concur that you should see your doctor before next week. I'll be keeping you in my prayers-- but go see your doctor!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear Lynn,

I am praying for you and sending you hugs:grouphug::wub2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

just now seeing this........I understand completely where you are coming from BUT PLEASE pick up the phone and check it out. Sometimes we are so scared and it could be something that can be taken care of....send prayers and love you to you Lynn!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer::grouphug:. I hope and pray you called your doc today!!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I think you told us this not only because you need prayers, but because you know you've been putting it off and need us to give you a good scolding and make you see the doctor.  So, I give you prayers, but GO CALL your doctor!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn we all care about you and LOVE you, Please contact your doctor today. we arien't going to leave you alone girlfriend, so get on the phone right now.
I know if it were one of us you would be scolding us for not seeing the doctor


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending extra hugs and prayers Lynn:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Lynn, my words are the same as all of the others on SM, please call your doctor as soon as possible. It doesn't sound friendly.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, if one of your precious fluffs was coughing up blood, what would you do????? We all know you would call the doctor IMMEDIATELY. Please, please, please, love yourself as much as you love your fluffs. 

Okay enough scolding. We love you and pray that you have the strength to overcome your fear and call the doctor. For me, knowing what I have to fight is better than being worried of the unknown.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know it is scary for you, but you have our support and prayers. Let us know what the dr. says.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Lynn!!!!! Ditto to what everyone has said. Please.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - I have appointment with my GP for tomorrow afternoon. Will keep you posted. I don't think it's so much that I'm scared as that I just don't want to have to take the time to go through bunches and bunches of new tests. Ugh!!!

Thanks for the prayers and even the "scolding" -- yes, I needed it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be praying for you, please let us know what's going on I LOVE YOU


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Lynn praying that all goes well at the Doctors..Glad you made the call xox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know what it's like to go through cancer and to fear the treatment if something else goes wrong and I'm guilty myself of delaying treatment. Get to the doctors now,lease don't wait...
HUGS!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying this is nothing serious - now, like everyone else has said - go to the doctor! We love you and want you to be OK!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this Lynn. Good thing you said you made an appointment tomorrow or I'd be hunting you down and dragging your sorry ass to the doctor. :thumbsup: Lucky you avoided that or you'd really have something to worry about.:w00t: Seriously, hoping it isn't anything major and sending prayers that you'll be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is scary. Yes you need to be seen straight away. Naughty girl for waiting :angry: I hope all will be ok. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lynn, glad you made that appointment or I would be scolding you too!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, I'm just seeing this, so glad you have an appointment. Please keep us posted on the results. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

As a person who has definite doctor issues, I can understand waiting, but I'm glad that you decided to go sooner. I hope that you find quick answers today and don't have to go through a bunch of tests. I'll be praying for you. Please keep us posted.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Lynn. I'm glad you're going to the doctor and will be praying that all is okay.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am just reading this too and i am so happy that u made an appointment , everyone scolded u already so im just going to say DONT DO THAT AGAIN !!! praying that all is ok honey , keep us posted


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Praying for you Lynn and hoping that everything is okay. Please keep usposted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> checkin in


Me, too. Thinking about you, Lynn.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm right behind you Paula! 
So how is the patient?
:Waiting:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Me, too - how are you feeling today, Lynn?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Any news yet?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we took the girls on a long ride, just got back, still no news:blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Waiting.......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:grouphug::Waiting::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Lynn,

I am so sorry not to have written sooner, I have just read this thread.

I will pray for you, and hold you dear in my thoughts.

I hope everything goes well when you see the doctor.

xoxo Iris


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - here's the news -- we're going to be doing tests -- lots and lots of tests.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::angry:

My doctor is leaning toward a gastro intestinal problem becasue of some of my other symptoms, but he's not ruled out sinus problems because of the fires here and how dry it's been. Additionally, as Pam suggested, it could be TB -- but that's pretty well last on his list. It also could be an ulcer which is kind of in the middle of what it might be.

So we're starting with GI tests of various types. This is why I put off going to the doctor -- I hate to have to take the time for all these darn tests. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

The good news is that it probably isn't related to my cancer issues. :chili:

Thanks again for your words of encouragement. I'll keep you posted once we figure out what's going on. :blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

PHEW :smheat: Just hearing that they don't think it's cancer is such a relief, that the idea of getting tests done for the other possibilities should feel like you won the lottery.:chili: I know they are a PITA, but you need to get answers and treatment and go on with enjoying life. I'm so relieved. Think I'll have a drink with dinner tonight. :w00t: Keep us posted but that is very good news indeed and sending prayers that it's minor and very fixable.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A definite relief with concern to the cancer possibility. I hope the tests aren't too uncomfortable for you :grouphug: gastro. issues can certainly cause those issues and I find that allergies exacerbate them quite a lot too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, I hate going to doctors, I'm so glad you went, I'll keep praying. love you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Phew! OK, so the tests s$ck but Lynn, this is really good news! Know that we are thinking of you and praying that it's simple to take care of. Hugs from the girls!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hey Lynn I'm so relieved that you have positive news!!!:chili:hang in there with those tests, I hope they aren't too much of a pain and that you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Lynn. I'm glad that, at least, you're in the right direction in terms of getting a diagnosis. I hate tests, too, but you have to find out what's wrong.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Checking in Lynn and glad to hear the good news of no cancer!! I know testing is not fun but you do have to find out why you are throwing up that nasty blood. It will all be over soon!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

just seeing this now too...you must be so relieved that the dr. does not think it is cancer related....my Dad was doing something very similar...was treated with meds and diet...sorry about the tests ....but I do think it will be not too bad of a fix....keeping you in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn I know the thought of more tests must be so frustrating to you but getting to the bottom of it and treating is so important. I'm so glad, of course, the dr doesn't think it is cancer related!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

This is good news,Lynn. I know tests can be a pain, but at least it is not cancer. Think positive!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm soooo glad to hear its not related to cancer!!! :chili:

But *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, DO NOT MISS 1 APPOINTMENT* for your tests!

I know it can be a total drag as I went through that not so long ago with my swollen lymph node. It is really is important that you look in depth to find the cause before it gets worse.

Please keep us posted! xoxo :smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm such a whimp.It took me days to even read the thread. I love, love , love your three little angles, and while I cannot pray to God to continue life on earth, I do humbly ask my fairy god-mother to care for your beloved little one. And YOU. If I can offer nothing better, I offer my love for your sweet angel. I send you all the love I have to give,..and hope that it is worth something.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad to read this very good news! I hope it is an easy "fix" and you and the girls can get back to enjoying the summer. Continued prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Lynn, I am so glad to hear that the doctor does not think it is cancer related. I wouldn't be surprised if you might have an ulcer ... you have gone through so much. 

Our internist was worried about a cough I had a few months ago and said we were going to take an x-ray if the cough continued (the cough is gone) ... because TB is being reported a lot. So, just to be on the safe side, it's good you will be tested for that.

The fires in your area have been a nightmare ... and, I can see where they could be causing health issues for people in the areas affected by the fires.

I can understand completely why you hate going through all of the tests. However, I am so happy that you got to see the doctor today. 

You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you lots of love and hugs, Lynn.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in and glad to hear it doesn't seem to be cancer. I know it's hard to go and face one more thing going wrong. It's best,even though we don't think so at the time ,so go in and get it over with..
We're all praying it's minor,quickly taken care fo and you'll be on a speedy recovery.
HUGS!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord, it is not cancer-related.:chili::chili: Hang in there, girl. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank god they dont think its cancer related , and pls honey even though everyone hates going to the dr and dealing with all the tests its better safe than sorry , i just had surgery two weeks ago to remove a dermoid cyst that was 10 cm and caused an ovarian torsion , almost lost my ovary , if i would have paid attention , to the bleeding between or the occasional pains it wouldnt have gotten so bad , i hope u feel better soon , keep us posted , i will continue praying for ur health honey


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lynn, I just have seen your post and got shocked when I opened it! 

Glad to hear it's not cancer related! Take care of yourself! 

Lots of positive thoughts and prayers are sent to you! :Flowers 2:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry about the tests your having to take Lynn but at least it eased your mind about cancer. Sinus infections are rampant in the US right now for some reason. Anyway, I hope they get to the bottom of it soon!!! Sending hugs to you!!!!:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to hear it's not cancer related...even though you hate tests, at least you will find the cause of what it wrong. Sending happy thoughts your way!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just love my SM family. You have been so support of my (and my DH's) health issues these last couple of years. I don't know what I would do without your prayers and support.:grouphug:

Thank you so much for caring about me and my fluffs. I love each of you. :wub:

:ThankYou:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoo glad to read that it is not related to cancer 
Gee! I hate tests too, so I feel your annoyance! But hey, that is the only way to figure it out  all the best , pal.
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you this morning Lynn:hugging:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw Lynn I'm so glad to hear it isn't related to cancer, and from the sound of it is likely something fixable, so yeah you! Cozette is sending you doggy kisses-- we're so happy for you! Hang in there with the tests, bring a good book or audio book and get yourself taken care of.

I'm continuing to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, glad to hear it's not cancer related. Hope your feeling better. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, why didn't you call the doctor you bad girl! Even though you have a scan next week, you should let him know, he may want to do other tests as well. I feel so badly for you that this has been going on and you didn't tell me...I will pray for you. Haven't been feeling well myself and know how it is to feel so crappy for so long. Sending you a big hug and kiss from me and Rocky. :wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> For the last 2-3 months, I've been waking up about 2-3 times a week spitting up blood. It's really nasty and lasts for about an hour after I get up. No -- I haven't been to the doctor about it, but know that I must go.
> 
> My next scan for cancer (6 month scan) is next week and I hope it isn't related.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do this all the time..I read the OP and post a reply without looking to see if there is an update. So here is my second reply:
THANK GOD!!! I can breathe a little easier knowing that they don't think it's cancer related. :woohoo2:I know how bothersome taking tests are...there should be an easier way now a days. I hope and pray it's easily fixed. You take care...and PM me your address please. Love you.



Lacie's Mom said:


> OK - here's the news -- we're going to be doing tests -- lots and lots of tests.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::angry:
> 
> My doctor is leaning toward a gastro intestinal problem becasue of some of my other symptoms, but he's not ruled out sinus problems because of the fires here and how dry it's been. Additionally, as Pam suggested, it could be TB -- but that's pretty well last on his list. It also could be an ulcer which is kind of in the middle of what it might be.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad for these results Lynn!
love and hugs:grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, thank heaven the doctor thinks it's not cancer related. :chili:I'm sorry to hear you still have to go through lots of testing, though.


----------



## Hakutou (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope that everything is alright and that it isn't something dangerous! I will keep you and your health in my prayers!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lynn sending prayers that you are in good health soon. I cannot scold you because I hate going to the doctor too.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking on any updates...be well my dear!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

None of those things would be very fun, but at least they are quite manageable. I'm so glad. Take care.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Lynn. That's all. :hugging:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lynn, I keep thinking about you. I hope everything is going to be okay. xoxo


----------

